# Fischreiher



## atzie (30. März 2006)

Nach nun mehr als 20 Jahren Gartenteich in unserem Garten hat uns doch tatsächlich vor wenigen Wochen erstmals ein __ Fischreiher besucht. Der Teich war noch gefroren, so dass er sicher nichts ergattern konnte. Ich habe nun wie verrückt Nylonschnüre gespannt, denke mal da kommt er nicht durch. Habe ihn oder sie auch nicht wieder gesehen, auch nicht die Fussspuren, die ich vor dem Bespannen in meinem Ufergraben morgens erkennen konnte. 

Wir haben letzten Herbst den Hangbereich an einer Grundstücksseite kräftig ausgelichtet. Der war vollkommen verwildert. Ich schätze mal, der __ Reiher hat nun eine Anflugschneise, die es vorher nicht gab. Ich hatte mich immer freudig gewundert, dass unser Teich wirklich verschont wurde, obwohl alle Teiche in der Nachbarschaft regelmässig leergefischt werden und der Reiher oder auch möglicherweise die Reiher von Nachbarn frühmorgens oft am Bach auf der gegenüberliegenden Grundstücksseite gesichtet wird/werden. Es muss also irgendwie mit dem Hang zusammenhängen.

Nylonschnüre scheinen mir erstmal effektiv, aber keine Lösung für den Sommer. Ich habe im Internet etwas recherchiert über Reiher, aber nichts wirklich Brauchbares gefunden. Kennt sich einer von euch mit der "Anflugcharakteristik" von Reihern aus? Am einfachsten wäre es den Hang optimal neu zu bepflanzen. Es wäre aber hilfreich mehr über Reiher zu wissen.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall "Wasserspritzen" mit Bewegungsmeldern installieren, bevor ich die Nylonschnüre wieder entferne. Einen Elektrozaun mag ich nicht um meinen Teich spannen. Optimal wäre es, den Zugang wieder unmöglich zu machen. Aber das kann ja Jahre dauern, bis das alles gewachsen ist und ausserdem war das auch nicht so schön. Optimale Pflanzplanung wäre sicher hilfreich.

Andrea


----------



## Mondlicht (30. März 2006)

*AW:  Fischreiher*

Hallo Andrea,

der __ Reiher kann sogar im Flachwasser ( für ihn etwa bis zum Bürzel!!) auf der Fläche eines Bierdeckels landen, wenn er will und/oder muss...
Also sei sorgfältig mit den Schnüren....
Gruß,
       Mondlicht


----------



## Armin501 (31. März 2006)

*AW:  Fischreiher*

Warum sollte ein __ Reiher auf einem Bierdeckel landen,
habe ich noch nie gehört?

Gruß Armin
Schmunzel


----------



## bonsai (31. März 2006)

*AW:  Fischreiher*

Hallo Andrea,
ich hatte regelmäßig Besuch voneinem __ Reiher und habe ebenfalls Schnüre gespannt. Mit gutem Erfolg, nach 4 Jahren habe ich den Reiher im letzten Jahr nicht mehr am Teich gesehen.
Es geht bei den Schnüren auch nicht so sehr darum die Landung zu verhindern, sondern dem Reiher das Fischefangen zu verleiden. Meine Schnüre waren ca. 50 cm auseinander parallel über den Teich gespannt, nicht kreuz und quer. das hat vollkommen ausgereicht. Der Reiher mag zwar für seine Füsse nur einen, wenn auch großen, bierdeckel benötigen - seine Flügel schlagen aber bei der Landung gegen die Schnüre, und das vertreibt ihn. Es ist deshalb wichtig, die Schnüre nicht zu flach über das Wasser zu spannen.

Gruß und einen reiherfreien Teich
Norbert


----------



## atzie (31. März 2006)

*AW:  Fischreiher*

Vielen Dank soweit für eure Ratschläge. Soweit ich es in der Literatur gelesen habe, landen die __ Reiher vor dem Teich und laufen dann hinein. Heute war unser Elekriker da, der grübelt nun auch was aus. Schnüre scheinen fürs erste zu helfen, aber ich persönlich finde das nicht so toll. Ich möchte am liebsten den "Urzustand" wieder herstellen, ohne dass es so chaotisch verwildert aussieht wie vorher. 

@Bonsai Haben dich deine Schnüre nicht beim Abkeschern von Algen gestört? NIcht dass ich damit ein grundsätzliches Problem hätte, aber ich kescher schon gerne mal was raus. Ich grübel über den Grund, warum der Reiher in all den Jahren nicht da war. Da muss etwas optimal gegen ihn gewesen sein. Das möchte ich eigentlich gerne wieder so haben. Ich weiss nur nicht wie. 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Lichtschranken kombiniert mit Wasserspritzen. Das scheint mir im Moment keine so schlechte Lösung, falls es dann wirklich helfen würde. Sonst wäre es nur ziemlich teuer.


----------



## Mondlicht (1. Apr. 2006)

*AW:  Fischreiher*

Hallo atzie,

die Wasserspritze kombiniert mit Lichtschranke kannst Du u.A. bei Ebay erhalten, nennt sich "Reiherschreck" und kostet wohl so um 59,- bis 79,- Euro. Allerdings habe ich in einem Forum gelesen, dass man besser einen Druckschlauch anstatt eines gewöhnlichen Gartenschlauches aus dem Baumarkt nehmen sollte. Schliesst Du ihn an einen Wasserhahn an und der Schlauch platzt, freuen sich die örtlichen Stadtwerke. Weiterhin schiesst das Ding wohl auf alles, was sich bewegt... fals Du also mal im Garten bist, und hast vegessen, das Gerät auszuschalten...blubb.... (andererseits....wenn ich es mir so recht überlege... es hält auch nervige Nachbarn weg....jetzt muss ich nur noch meine Frau von der absoluten Notwendigkeit überzeugen..hihi..)
Gruß,
        Mondlicht


----------



## Annett (1. Apr. 2006)

*AW:  Fischreiher*

Hallo Atzie,

einen Reiherschreck haben wir auch.
Ob er wirklich hilft... keine Ahnung. Ich hätte ja nix gegen, wenn der __ Reiher sich die Junggoldfische holen würde. Nur meine alt Eingesessenen und den Koi möchte ich schon behalten... Nur, er versteht das nicht.  
Mein 2.Koi ist im letzten Frühjahr spurlos verschwunden  Für die Katzen war er eigentlich zu groß. 

Der Reiherschreck hilft übrigens gar nix, wenn Du im Spätherbst/Winter/zeitigem Frühjahr noch keinen fkt. Wasseranschluß im Garten hast! 
Und manchmal löst er auch aus, wenn sich hohe Gräser im Wind/Sturm zu sehr bewegen...
Ach ja, nass wirst Du auch öfters.


----------



## bonsai (4. Apr. 2006)

*AW:  Fischreiher*

Hallo Atzie,
ne, die Schnüre haben mich nicht doll gestört, waren ja gut 50 cm auseinander und nicht kreuz und quer. Außerdem waren sie auch ebenso hoch über dem Wasser, so konnte ich, wenn ich im Teich stand bequem unterdurch.
Aber natürlich hast Du recht, ohne ist besser - aber noch besser ist mit und dann ohne .....__ Reiher.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Harti (4. Apr. 2006)

*AW:  Fischreiher*



			
				Koili schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu atzie,
> 
> ich habe mal gehört, das ein sonnensegel,( braucht kein großes sein) teilweise über den Teich gespannt den __ Reiher abhält, da er nicht weiß was ihn dort erwartet.Zudem hast du dann vieleicht nicht mehr soviele Algen.;-)


Genau das ist das richtige und hilft auch gut.

Oder du stehst mal zeitig auf, legst dich auf die Lauer mit nem Luftgewehr und knallst ihm eine drauf.


----------



## atzie (6. Apr. 2006)

*AW:  Fischreiher*

LOL Harti, jo, wäre auch eine Möglichkeit )))))))))))


----------

